

NPR Marketplace report may have figured out why Netflix split in two - jameshart
http://www.publicradio.org/columns/marketplace/tech-report/2011/09/the-new-facebooks-enourmous-impact-and-why-netflix-split-in-two.html

======
saurik
The Netflix CEO (nigh unto) said this explicitly during his time on stage at
f8: this wasn't some amazing revelation by NPR; he (Reed Hastings) called it
something like an "outdated law" while apologizing why Netflix+Facebook would
only be launching in 44 of the 45 countries supported by Netflix.

